# Heat Pump with Economizer



## NoTime (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone have a link for wiring of an Economizer W7210 on a Split Heat Pump? One would assume the use of the "Y" terminal to call for economizing would be counter productive when calling for heat. "O" terminal sounds better however no minimum ventilation requirements can then be met. Have not been able to find much info on this application.
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Use Y.
As long as the module has power, it will keep the dampers open to the minimum position. Weather it receives a call for cooling or not.

Use an occupied timer, if you want to close the damper when the building is not used.


----------



## NoTime (Aug 11, 2009)

That makes no sense to me as "Y" is energized in a heat mode. Economizer enthalpy allows outside air cooling. ????????????? Not very economical.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Ok. Let me try that again.

Just use Y to power the economizers TR terminal.

You would have to connect the O terminal to economizer terminal 1 for it to know when it was in cooling and to open 100% or modulate.


----------

